# You on Facebook?!



## IPC (Feb 23, 2010)

Any of you guys on Facebook? Seems a lot of folks are anymore... here are a few of my favorite predator related Facebook links. Please share yours so we can link-em' together!










Indiana Predator Challenge Fan-Page:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Indiana-Predator-Challenge/139202922777856










National Predator Hunters Association Fan-Page:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=147484787240










National Predator Hunters Association Friend-Page:
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000203115989


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep I am There!!


----------



## lswoody (Jul 16, 2010)

No, don't do Facebook but my wife does.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Tracked you down on there...


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

Im on there and there is a great set of pics from ice fishin in colorado on my page


----------

